# Anyone have spare parts from the AMT Ecto-1?



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi guys, I am building my Ecto-1 and our new beagle puppy stole the primary rooftop frame and chewed it up destroying it. So I was wondering if anyone might have spare parts from one of these kits and have that specific part? I'd be happy to pay a reasonable fee for it and the shipping. I was simply going to order an entire kit this morning when I picked up the new Moebius Dracula Deluxe but Tower was out of the kit. So let me know if you do. Thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the kit instructions say how to get replacement parts from Round 2 (if you have the current reissue)


----------



## 4runnerguy (Mar 16, 2013)

I have an unbuilt original issue unbuilt kit may consider trading for an unbuilt kit.


----------



## Steve Waugh (Mar 18, 2013)

Ecto-1 is nice and looks attractive! My friend has a garage and I saw Ecto-1 there. Let me confirm if he can arrange spare parts for you. I will provide you fee and the shipping information.

Hanging Scale


----------

